# New to the Site



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Lisa and I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself.
I am a new Havanese mommy. Callalilly or Callie for short is 2 months old and an absolute angel! I'm very happy to have found this site and now I'll take some time to check everything out. There is so much to learn about this incredible breed.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Lisa! Oh my, Callie is beautiful! I am sure you will learn lots here.
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome,what a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome Lisa and Callie! I love your little girl's "half 'n half" markings.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome Lisa and CallaLilly! What beautiful colors you have! Enjoy the site, there is so much to learn.

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Callie is so adorable! You won't remember this I'm sure(too young!) but when my kids were young they had a little stuffed toy called a "chubble" (they don't make them anymore! ). They made this cute little noise and their eyes lit up and twinkled! Callie reminds me of a "chubble"! Welcome! Post more pics of your baby Lisa!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome Lisa! Callie is so cute. We love pics around here!


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Love your baby's markings- so cute! Welcome and enjoy.

aak


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Cally is just a doll. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love how it looks like Callie is wearing a mask! Like the Phantom of the Opera only 1000X cuter.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, welcome to the forum! I'm looking forward to hearing about your adventures with Callie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to the forum! Your callie is an adorable little girl!She looks like a chubbie little thing-so cute and round!Maybe it is just the pose,but that's cute!Love the split-face markings!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lisa. 

Callie is adorable and we want more pictures.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW! Thank you for the warm reception. I should have known I was going to like it here. Sweet dogs = sweet owners/parents! I'm so excited to have found this site, because the majority of folks who I tell she's a Havanese have never heard of the breed! They say a Hava..what? But everyone here knows all about that I'm sure!

Yes I love Callie's markings too. The first thing I noticed when I saw that picture (that's the one the breeder sent me) were her sweet eyes then I was taken with the "mask". It actually reminded me of the Yin-Yang symbol. 
We have recently noticed that she appears to have two different color eyes.
She's not quite as chubbie as she seems in the pic. I think it was just the pose. 

I'm not the best photographer and I think you have to be a really special photographer to take a picture of a puppy! She's always moving!!  I have however been taking pictures of her non stop since she arrived but most of them are still on my camera. Here a few for now, I'll post more later. 

Thanks again for the warm welcome and I'm looking forward to getting to know the site, about the Havanese and all of you much better!

Lisa

Oh and I've never actually posted pics before so I don't know if they will work or not....but here goes!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, Callilily is adorable. Welcome to the forum. Just be warned, you tend to get MHS (multiple hav syndrome) by joining. before long you will want to get Callie (but mostly you) a baby brother or sister. Enjoy your baby.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa - Callie's pic are wonderful, you are a good fotogropher and did great posting your pics.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Lisa. Thanks for sharing pictures of Callie with us. Did you just get her?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww, she is a cutie!
Congrats on your new baby and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Welcome Lisa. Thanks for sharing pictures of Callie with us. Did you just get her?


Yep, it'll be a week tomorrow! So far all is going well. I have to spend more time in the Puppy forum though, because I do have questions.....

MHS oh my! It would be nice to have two but for now I'm loving my very special little girl.

Have a great day!

Lisa


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Lisa and Callie....you will find a weath of information here and can send private messages to people for additional help of information. Look forward to watching Callie grow.....pictures, we love pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Lisa, welcome to the forum! 

Callie is a cutie!! I love her colors and yes, I'd say she has that yin/yang look to her face. It's adorable! Love the pics of course. We can never seem to get enough.  

I'm Marj and have 2 Havs, Ricky and Sammy both around 9 mths., 2 cats, 3 kids (17, 15 and 12) and a very understanding and loving hubbie. 

It will be nice getting to know you and Callie more.


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Callie has such a sweet face. Enjoy her!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

She is a little luv for sure .
Welcome .. I love them at that age - they are so trusting and adoring .. 
Enjoy her .. Love her face - too cute !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the new pictures!She is so cute and fluffy!New puppies are so much fun!She sure does have wonderful markings!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The new pictures of Calli are so cute. She looks like a little puffball. 

I had a cat like that and he was gray. He looked like a dust bunny when he ran around, so the kids named him Dusty. 

Have fun with your beautiful girl!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome Lisa. You little girl is so beautiful. I am envious though. There are a lot of Calif people on this forum and they even recommended a sitting group and play group. I better get some more PA people on this forum. LOL

Best of luck.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Rita said:


> Welcome Lisa. You little girl is so beautiful. I am envious though. There are a lot of Calif people on this forum and they even recommended a sitting group and play group. I better get some more PA people on this forum. LOL
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks, we think she's pretty darn cute too! We can't get over how much she looks like a beanie baby! And thank you for the warm welcome. I'm a member of a few different "fansites" or forums and this has been by far the warmest group of folks ever! I had no idea there were playdates discussed, Callie and I would love that! Of course we have to wait until her Parvo vac!! I'm so paranoid, I still have everyone wash their hands before they touch her. Typical new Mom, right?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa,

Where in SF Bay Area are you?


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome Lisa and Calli!!! You will gain much information from this site. If you need an answer you will find it here. Your little puppy is so beautiful.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

We live in the lovely city of Mountain View, located between Stanford (Palo Alto) and San Jose.  Where abouts are you?



juliav said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Where in SF Bay Area are you?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah, very cool Lisa! I was just talking to another Lisa in Mountain View recently.

I'm across the bay from you in the Fremont area. There are a lot of Havs in Los Altos, Palo Alto, San Mateo and San Carlos (and all the way up through San Francisco and Tiburon). Four of my puppies are in Los Altos, San Mateo and San Carlos.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

She is cute, who did you get her from? She looks like a little rolly-polly stuffed animal~!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, 

I am actually in San Francisco, Golden Gate Heights area.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I might have to move to San Francisco. I haven't found any Havs near me yet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, c'mon over!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele, I think you should move to the boston area, there are only a few of us and I know we need more Hav's in this area..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We actually get up to Boston area quite a bit. We have family in Waltham and Kodi is from Salem. We love to vacation with the dogs on the Cape. It's very dog friendly there. I'll let you know if we get up there soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele,
We love the cape also, in fact that is were we are headed this weekend, it only takes me about 1 1/2 to get there. Riley has even been on the ferry to the Vinyard, they also allowed him on all the buses when we were there, it was great. Salem is also another one of my favorite places. We live in Lowell so not to far from waltham either. Missy, Jasper & Cash are also close by so next time you are in the area we will have to plan a get together. You can also keep us in mind if you ever have a family event the kids cant go to I am always willing to babysit.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now I have a good reason to get up there. We also go to Bellingham to a Bonsai nursery. My husband is into Bonsai, and he goes to a couple of places in MA. We usually drive out to Orient Point and take the ferry to Ct. It doesn't save any time, but the ride across the sound is so relaxing. We love the Cape and are so happy they love dogs there. Long Island is not dog friendly, but Manhattan is. Go figure.


----------

